
GNU: A Heuristic for Bad Cryptography - signa11
https://soatok.blog/2020/07/08/gnu-a-heuristic-for-bad-cryptography/
======
thayne
> To replace GPG, you want age and minisign.

Much as I think age is a promising project, it isn't ready to replace gpg yet.
It doesn't have a production ready release yet, it doesn't have an agent, and
it doesn't have support for hardware keys (ex. Yubikey) yet.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23819964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23819964)

